# Bellator 76: Eddie Alvarez vs Patricky Freire



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> What could be Eddie Alvarez's final Bellator fight should be a good one.
> 
> Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney told announced via Twitter that former lightweight champ Alvarez (23-3 MMA, 7-1 BFC) will meet recent tournament finalist and fellow slugger Patricky "Pitbull" Freire (10-3 MMA, 3-2 BFC) at Bellator 76.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29937/eddie-alvarez-vs-patricky-pitbull-freire-booked-for-bellator-76.mma


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Alvarez will stand with Patricky for a bit but ultimately he will take him down control him and get the sub.


----------

